# WHATS BITING @"THE NARROWS"?



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

HAS ANYONE BEEN DOWN TO THE NARROWS THIS WEEK? IF SO CAN U TELL ME WHATS HITTING AND WHATS THE POPULAR "BAIT" THERE PLEASE.


----------



## ABluesman (Mar 28, 2005)

*Narrows visits*

Been there twice this week -- mostly dink rocks and out of 20 fisherman each time, maybe 1 or 2 keepers. Little guys are being caught on BAs, Zooms, etc. and they are still taking bait (bloodworms) as are the tiny spot and medium perch.

Still too warm for catching good sized fish but things are improving daily -- the hardest thing is finding a place to squeeze in so that you can toss whatever you have. Tough casting a lure with bait fisherman still filling up their coolers with small perch and spot.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ok*

Thanks Im Gonna Go There Tonight


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Striper Action And Blues*

Went Down To The Narrows Friday @ About 10pm-530 Am Saw Alot Of Action With Cast Daddy L. We Had 4 Keeper Rocks 19-20". We Used Lures All Night Which Was A 1st For Me. Those Fish Were Hitting All Night And Were Still Hitting When We Left. Lots Of Dinks And Plenty Of Small Perch Too. All In All A Great Night Fishing!!


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*Can you keep rock after midnight?*

I've always understood that it is illegal to posses rockfish in MD between midnight and 5AM? Is this a myth?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

*where and what to use*

Where at the narrows were you fishing? and what were you using?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Your right on no rock between 12am/5am, no myth.....


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*anyone ever figure out...*

what the midnight to 5am posession of rock restriction is meant to accomplish


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Really????*

BIG OOPS ON MY PART BECAUSE I DIDNT KNOW YA COULDNT KEEP ROCKS BETWEEN THOSE TIMES.   .... SOMEONE SHOULDA TOLD ME THAT ONE.....MAYBE THATS WHY THEY WERE BITING SO WELL.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Wheredemfish*

We Fished On Both Sides And Then Setlled In Under The Bridge Near That Barge Thats Doing Repair Work. We Were Using Lures.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Midnight to 5 am Logic*

So the DNR can put away the binoculars and sleep from midnight to 5 am


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*that's what i figured...*

but it seems kind of odd since seeing them during other hours is so random anyway


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

*What if...*

You caught some rocks before midnight, but plan on fishing overnight. Are the rocks supposed to be tossed back??  I have heard that some people take fish out and leave them sitting on the rocks, but to leave a dead fish out for 5 hours seems nasty to me :--| . Anyone know what you're supposed to do in those kind of situations?



TRIGGERFISH said:


> Your right on no rock between 12am/5am, no myth.....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

In MD it's C&R from midnite until 5am. Been that way since they opened the fishery back up, I believe.

IMHO, there are some places where the catch is easier at night, such as the Narrows, and I think they are just limited the total catch that way.

GC's snoozing rangers sounds good too.   

What to do with the pre-midnite fish? In your car, take them home, hide somewhere, cuz if you have them on your person and get checked, expect to pay the man.
.


----------



## MDFisher (Oct 12, 2004)

nuffintodo said:


> You caught some rocks before midnight, but plan on fishing overnight. Are the rocks supposed to be tossed back??  I have heard that some people take fish out and leave them sitting on the rocks, but to leave a dead fish out for 5 hours seems nasty to me :--| . Anyone know what you're supposed to do in those kind of situations?




If I'm fishing the Narrows and got 1 keeper when midnight rolls around, I roll out. I wouldn't toss out dead fish just to do some C&R. I've heard the DNR folks around there are strict and there is a station on the north side I believe.


----------



## nuffintodo (Sep 22, 2005)

*Thanks for the advice*

Guess I will start carrying a soft case cooler in the car from now on just in case. I usually drive 1.5 to 2 hours to go fish, so going home to drop off the fish in my fridge isn't really an option for me. And I would hate to have to throw back a big boy just because midnight rolls around, especially if its been dead in the cooler.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Thanks*

For The Advice. Now I Know. Thats A Crazy Rule ...like Them Sons A Beaches Sleep. But I Dont Think I Want To Pay The Man Either. Ill Take The Advice. That Rule Really :--|


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

nuffintodo said:


> Guess I will start carrying a soft case cooler in the car from now on just in case. I usually drive 1.5 to 2 hours to go fish, so going home to drop off the fish in my fridge isn't really an option for me. And I would hate to have to throw back a big boy just because midnight rolls around, especially if its been dead in the cooler.


Sounds like a plan. 

Be aware though, if you have one in the trunk from before 12am, and you get checked at 2am, you don't wanna be bragging to the man about that monster rock in your car. In your car = still in your possession. 

Discretion is the word, if you get my drift.


Mandingo, I've C&R'ed the Narrows many all nighter and have gotten checked at all hours too. Take my word for it, they aren't all sleeping.
.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

*dont try n hide them on ur boat*

i no for a fact that the dnr will check every part of your boat if they check u after midnight for rocks, cant get away with hiding them, take them to ur car or drop them at the dock(if u live on the water) because they checked us once, even looked in our battery compartment, i found places on my boat i didnt even no i had b4


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

LiteTackleChamp said:


> i no for a fact that the dnr will check every part of your boat if they check u after midnight for rocks, cant get away with hiding them, take them to ur car or drop them at the dock(if u live on the water) because they checked us once, even looked in our battery compartment, i found places on my boat i didnt even no i had b4


Got that right, been there, and they done that.  If they catch you with a rock between mid night and 5:00AM, each on of those guys is going to cost you $500.00 ea. That's no myth.   Been there with a guy who done that. :--|


----------



## PJDSR (Apr 2, 2002)

*So, what's the point of the rule?*

I'm all for throwing back shorts for resource management and I would never keep a fish that wasn't legal. But what difference does it make to the fishery if the keeper was caught at 1AM instead of 11PM? Or 4AM vs. 6AM? 

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

the DNR is just like that, cant live with them or cant live without them, wish they would actually help us law abiding citzens sometimes instead of always finding new ways for us to do things, the only Ranger ive ever found helpfull was ranger DAVIS of Wye Island, hes a great guys if u ever fish down that way be sure to introduce ur self


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

PJDSR said:


> I'm all for throwing back shorts for resource management and I would never keep a fish that wasn't legal. But what difference does it make to the fishery if the keeper was caught at 1AM instead of 11PM? Or 4AM vs. 6AM?
> Makes no sense to me.


Even though it appears that the fishery has recovered pretty good, my guess its a leftover from the endangered days. The time restriction is just to cut down the total catch.

I agree that considering the quantity of fish out there, it's a stupid rule now. Some of the best shore fishing out there is at that time.

As far as the DNR guys themselves? Just like anywhere else, there are good ones and there are bad ones. 

My $.02.
.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The reason is so that someone can't hold four fish and claim two were caught before midnight and two were caught after midnight, thus making them all legal fish because they were technically caught on two separate days.

It's a stupid rule and no other state has it. They should simply say that whatever the possession rules are, those are the maximum fish you can hold, period. One during trophy season, two during the regular season, regardless of whether you caught them before midnight on the previous day.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thats true they should, i wish they had rockfish down here, i miss my rock fish, if u mention rockfish down here they have no idea what ur talking about


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Ok*

Ok I Can Understand That Rule Better After Sandfleas Explanation. I Agree With Him On That "hold" Rule It Just Makes It Harder To Have A Good Time Fishing For Us. Flea Thanks For Clarifying That For Me. I Know I Wont Be Out Fishing For Rocks After 12 And Contributing To The State Fund($500 Fine) :d


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Posession of Rock goes for Filets too*

I heard that if you are caught posessing filets in a fridge of a boat or RV you can be equally screwed.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

yheah its illegal to clean any type of fish while ur still on the water, i dont no how this goes if u live on ur sail boat but i no that it can cost u big bucks$$


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Can Anyone Explain This Rule Also*



LiteTackleChamp said:


> yheah its illegal to clean any type of fish while ur still on the water, i dont no how this goes if u live on ur sail boat but i no that it can cost u big bucks$$


AND DOES THIS APPLY TO ALL BOATERS COMMERCIAL/PRIVATE? IVE BEEN ON PLENTY OF CHARTERS AND IVE HAD FISH CLEANED ON THE BOAT DURING THE RIDE BACK IN. IM JUST CURIOUS AND WANT TO KNOW WHY. THANKS FOR THE 411.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*you can't clean a fish on board the boat because...*

they want to make sure that it is legal size if there is a size limit for that species. You ARE allowed to "field dress" fish by removing the gills and entrails, but you are required to leave the skin on (for ID purposes), and the head/tail on (for measuring purposes). They want to make sure nobody filets and skins a 12" rock and tries to claim it is a white perch.

BTW - This is my first post (newbie). Many thanks to all for the valuable nuggets of info I've gotten from you - and you will start seeing some of my reports ASAP.

Gnatman

Remember: It is better to have hooked and lost - than to have never hooked at all.

Tight lines 'n screamin' reels to all.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

You can actually clean the fish so long as you retain the carcass to prove the size of the fish it came from.


----------

